# Company Of Heroes Tales of valor Install issues



## cohproblems (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok so here's the problem, 


I'm running a Windows xp service pack 2 it says that will works and it worked once

But My nephew Uninstalled my game Company of heroes Tales of valor.

whenever i try to reinstall it the installer either does one thing or another like this,

about 3% done ( if it starts) vcredist.zip issue????????:frown:

but sometimes i click install and it says unidenifed ...at the results screen for graphics and all :banghead:

or it doesnt come up at all.....:angry:


HELP!!!!!!!:banghead::banghead::banghead::angry::frown:


Thanks,


----------



## cohproblems (Jan 8, 2012)

not solved i clicked it by acident ....


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
try to copy the DVD content to your Hard Disk an then try installing from there
if the DVD did not copy or stopped at some point and gave an error, your DVD could be damaged or too scratched


----------

